# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > Shipping Insurance and P & I clubs >  Articles regarding P+I clubs and insurance generally speaking

## stw77

Attached there are some qute interesting files regarding the P+I clubs, and generally speaking "insurance" associated topics...

stw 77
=======

----------

